# Question - Gifts for Navy Personell



## CobaltMcD (29 Nov 2012)

Hello,

I hope this is the right place, I am doing a secret santa and was paired with a young man in the Navy. I was wondering if you guys and gals here had any suggestions on gifts that I could send him to show my appreciation for his service to our country.

Maybe something that he can use on long tour's or anything. Basically was there anything you really wished you had on your tour's of duty.

Thanks,


----------



## Occam (29 Nov 2012)




----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Nov 2012)

Even the scent of my suggestion seems appropriate.  ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (29 Nov 2012)

Rum,  some money for sodomy and a good lashing afterwords.

Just kidding... 

In all seriousness a good book or TV season on DVD is always much appreciated.  Or if you know what candy bar or chips the sailor likes that may be good to, as the ship's canteen may not have that brand.


----------



## Occam (29 Nov 2012)

Chips are so unhealthy.  Now cake, on the other hand...everyone likes cake.






And it has a six month shelf life!   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (29 Nov 2012)

A nice CD is always a good gift 

either contemporary






or classical


----------



## medicineman (29 Nov 2012)

Soap on a rope?  Send with an instruction card to "Wrap around ankle"...

MM


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Nov 2012)

Just gonna throw this out there:


----------



## Occam (29 Nov 2012)

I don't know if it's just the way his eyes are painted, but it looks like the Master Seaman Watson in the package needs to lay off the coffee for a little while.


----------



## Snakedoc (30 Nov 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's just the way his eyes are painted, but it looks like the Master Seaman Watson in the package needs to lay off the coffee for a little while.



Lol yeah...  he really does have the stunned/'on a crazy caffeine high' type of look  :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2012)

There was no doubt in anyone's mind where this was going to go :facepalm:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Nov 2012)

Alright, I will try to contribute something helpful! By the way, it is not the coffee in the good MS's eyes...it's the third component of rum and the lash!

Books are always good. One other item which may have fallen out of fashion (I am not sure) is graphic novels/comics. I was never a fan of these but I remember them making their rounds. Home made treats are always good too but depending on where they are going (I am assuming this is someone on board REGINA?) they may arrive in a giant blob due to extreme temperatures (I once rec'd one 1 lb cookie the size of an apple pie).
I wouldn't suggest movies/TV shows and the only reason I say that is because they are probably on board somewhere. Much swapping of movies goes on and with downloaded ones on sticks etc, I don't think this would make the impact the OP is hoping for.

That said, there must be people on here currently deployed, what are some of the things you miss?


----------



## CobaltMcD (30 Nov 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Alright, I will try to contribute something helpful! By the way, it is not the coffee in the good MS's eyes...it's the third component of rum and the lash!
> 
> Books are always good. One other item which may have fallen out of fashion (I am not sure) is graphic novels/comics. I was never a fan of these but I remember them making their rounds. Home made treats are always good too but depending on where they are going (I am assuming this is someone on board REGINA?) they may arrive in a giant blob due to extreme temperatures (I once rec'd one 1 lb cookie the size of an apple pie).
> I wouldn't suggest movies/TV shows and the only reason I say that is because they are probably on board somewhere. Much swapping of movies goes on and with downloaded ones on sticks etc, I don't think this would make the impact the OP is hoping for.
> ...



Ahh yes yes, good point. So I think my best bet will be books and some snacks, that Pusser's rum cake is tempting as well! Can't ship liquor through Canada Post. I'm unsure if he is currently on leave or what boat he is normally(is that how it works?) deployed on.

Definitely if you're currently deployed what are things you miss, or when you come back home from being deployed whats the first thing you need


----------



## Maxadia (30 Nov 2012)

A thumb drive. 




Too soon?


----------



## kratz (30 Nov 2012)

An essential gift for you sailor who enjoys his run ashore  >


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Nov 2012)

Of course you mean HMCS vice HCMS.
For God's sake, don't return him to the Cox'n! Everyone deserves one strike!
"Return to ## Mess, HMCS _______"


----------



## MusclesGlasses (1 Dec 2012)

I have a question that is slightly off topic, but related to this thread. I notice that CANEX gift cards exist, but don't seem to be available to be purchased online. My though is that this would be the perfect gift for someone in the forces, Navy or otherwise, and even for someone about to go off to basic...like myself 

Anyone know if there is more info on them than what can be found on the CANEX website?

Cheers


----------

